# Like Buttah: MXL ride report



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I finally put my MX Leader through the paces today on a local loop that's known for rough country roads and a few bomber desents. I know it's been said before but I just can't believe how solid and smooth the bike was today. Typically my hands are buzzing after miles on chip/seal roads but today I barely noticed the surface until my riding buddies started complaining and I was just grinning like an idiot.

The descents were great and the bike felt like it was on rails. Normally I'm somewhat hesitant to take a hand off the bars at 40mph to grab something from my pockets and incur the _death shimmy_ on my aluminum bike, but the MXL was rock solid today. 

I'm riding Veloflex Criterium tubulars and think that's certainly helping, but the frame was better than I'd ever imagined and the combination with top-end tires was incredible.

Can't wait to knock out a ton of miles on it this summer now that I have 4mo until I start back to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*I agree wholeheartedly*



kjmunc said:


> I finally put my MX Leader through the paces today on a local loop that's known for rough country roads and a few bomber desents. I know it's been said before but I just can't believe how solid and smooth the bike was today. Typically my hands are buzzing after miles on chip/seal roads but today I barely noticed the surface until my riding buddies started complaining and I was just grinning like an idiot.
> 
> The descents were great and the bike felt like it was on rails. Normally I'm somewhat hesitant to take a hand off the bars at 40mph to grab something from my pockets and incur the _death shimmy_ on my aluminum bike, but the MXL was rock solid today.
> 
> ...


Although the frame and fork weight of the MXL is off the charts, the MXL overall riding characteristics cannot be surpassed IMHO. Your description is spot on:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*

solid and smooth

like a good buddy you know is always in your corner and always has your back


----------

